# modifer for L1820



## MAWK (Mar 4, 2015)

One of our claims got denied for a reddi brace L1820 because modifier was missing.  anyone what modifier to use.  I was thinking LT or Rt.


----------



## balamurugan.ph (Mar 5, 2015)

*Applicable HCPCS modifiers for L1820*

Applicable HCPCS MODIFIERS:

EY ? No physician or other licensed health care provider order for this item or service

GA ? Waiver of liability statement issued as required by payer policy, individual case

GZ ? Item or service expected to be denied as not reasonable and necessary
KX - Requirements specified in the medical policy have been met
LT - Left side
RT - Right side


----------

